# Chocolate and bulking



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a quick question, I'm keeping a clean-ish bulk until october atleast, but I was just wondering : I eat 1 cadbury dairy milk a day, will that affect fat gain THAT MUCH? surely not? :whistling:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You tried dark chocolate? mostly fat


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I dont like dark chocolate, I'm a massive milk chocolate fan :')


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

if you must have, then, have it right after training as a post workout formula


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I've heard that if you have a really intense work out you can have bars of chocolate right afterwards because your insulin levels are low & all that other crap in your body so it will make you feel a bit better but is almost all cancelled out. If I'm wrong I heard it on here. Puffy body builders love a bag of Haribo after a good workout I also heard on here.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

aka said:


> if you must have, then, have it right after training as a post workout formula


Lol, fast release carbs you say?


----------

